# Old work can for a sloped ceiling?



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I need to install a few old work cans in a sloped ceiling. Does anyone make an old work sloped housing? I really don't want to have to use eyeball trims in standard cans.


----------



## Kramsof (Dec 10, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I need to install a few old work cans in a sloped ceiling. Does anyone make an old work sloped housing? I really don't want to have to use eyeball trims in standard cans.



Yeah I think Juno makes them but I heard they are pretty expensive. Just use standard cut in cans with an eyeball trim


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

I know econolight has them but I haven't installed any
http://www.e-conolight.com/


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Kramsof said:


> Yeah I think Juno makes them but I heard they are pretty expensive. Just use standard cut in cans with an eyeball trim


I did that in my MIL about a year ago, that ceiling looks like it belongs in the 80's, wish I used what the OP wants


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Auselect said:


> I did that in my MIL about a year ago, that ceiling looks like it belongs in the 80's, wish I used what the OP wants


There so ugly and this is kind of a high end home. 

I found some generic cans when searching the web but I've used crappy generic cans in the past and have had issues.



Auselect said:


> I know econolight has them but I haven't installed any
> http://www.e-conolight.com/


Thanks for the link. Have you ever used any of their cans? Can you comment on the quality?

I really would prefer an airtight can if possible too.


----------



## Kramsof (Dec 10, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> There so ugly and this is kind of a high end home.
> 
> I found some generic cans when searching the web but I've used crappy generic cans in the past and have had issues.
> 
> ...



Do you live there???


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> There so ugly and this is kind of a high end home.
> 
> I found some generic cans when searching the web but I've used crappy generic cans in the past and have had issues.
> 
> ...


Never used them but I know I lost a job to guy that does, I've read guys on here use them with no issues, I just don't trust a company called "econolight" sounds cheap and flimsy, plus I prefer to support my SH and the support they offer me.

I think you need to use angled trims as well, you might want to check cost and styles on them first


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Kramsof said:


> Do you live there???


I like to be proud of my work. Thats why people call me back. I've gotten a lot of referrals through these people.



Auselect said:


> Never used them but I know I lost a job to guy that does, I've read guys on here use them with no issues, I just don't trust a company called "econolight" sounds cheap and flimsy, plus I prefer to support my SH and the support they offer me.
> 
> I think you need to use angled trims as well, you might want to check cost and styles on them first



Thanks, I may give them a shot.

Edit: Oddly I don't see any sloped trims on their site.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I have used a ton of econololight led exterior lights and have not had one issue whatsoever with them. They are all installed on a customer of mines rental properties, and I would hear and/or see if there was one that had gone bad. Cans-not so sure about, was considering purchasing some but haven't gotten around to a good prospect job for them yet.


----------



## Kramsof (Dec 10, 2012)

What part are you worried about going bad? The screw shell or the junction box?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

On the cheapo cans that I've used in the past I've had issues where the bulb wouldn't sit flush since the springs from the trim pull the flimsy bracket down. Ended up having to mess around with it to maybe get it looking right. It wasn't my purchase.

I've never used a generic ow can. I wouldn't be shocked if the clips that hold it to the sheetrock weren't all that great or any other retention bracket was flimsy. I'm just saying this based on the generic crap that I've seen in the past. It makes me skeptical, still might be worth a shot.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tamlite has 6" old work slope cans.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Elite makes them. Rexel sells Elite.


----------

